# opposite problem



## SkinBagBecky (May 17, 2002)

deleted by OP


----------



## nmwinter (May 31, 2001)

hiI was told by eric and some others that this is fairly typical. I've always alternated between the two but even I noticed that I was pretty C when I finished. In fact, I had the worst case of C I've even had! But on the plus side (huge plus side), it worked out without coming to a D attack which was my typical way of relieving the C.nancy


----------



## eric (Jul 8, 1999)

ChowChowMa, first I would recommend postponing the chinease herbs until you have completed the tapes, I would only do one thing at a time to keep balance and to see how well you respond with just the HT, and later add the herbs when your done, for one then you know what works or not, by doing one thing at a time. It can become confusing by doing to many things at once and knowing what is doing what to help you or hinder your progress. I think this is important as sometimes we rush things in the quest to get better or try new things.Okay, on the constipation. If it becomes a problem after some time make sure you get checked out that an obstrution has not occured for some reason and thats not to scare you just as a precaution, but it can happen to some people that they get c as the HT starts to control the d, just the act of HT can slow transit time down, but in the long run the body will adjust to where it needs to be, as Nancy said and a few others, Zay and myself even, we went a little c and then it worked out to more normal. It sounds from what you posted you are a good HT canidate and this is a good thing and it would seem you will do well because of this when your done. So it is possible the HT has changed this and it will change again, it might help to add a little more natural souable fiber to the diet at the moment might help.Let me know in a couple days how its going for you and where you are at.My bladder has problems once in a while also and it maybe pressure from being a little c perhaps sometimes or that chemicals and cells that involve IBS can also trigger the bladder.Keep us posted on how your doing.


----------



## SkinBagBecky (May 17, 2002)

deleted by OP


----------



## Guest (Oct 15, 2002)

Chow Chow.... are you on any kind of medication such as antidepressants or anti-anxiety medication?My experience with biofeedback self-help tapes which are very similar to hypnotherapy self-help tapes was that I needed to get my brain neurotransmitters working properly in order to be able to focus well and utilize the tapes for the most benefit.Hope this helps, Evie


----------

